# [SOLVED]Stery ati

## Mr Adam

Po przejściu na nowszą wersję kernela bez pomocy genkernela pojawił się problem z akceleracją sterów.

Kartę mam radka 9000 i problem polega na instalacji sterów:

```
localhost cedega-small-5.2.3_[PtitGNU] # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run MD5 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run RMD160 ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA1 ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA256 ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                  [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: 'UTS_RELEASE' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:559: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_vm_map':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: 'VM_SHM' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## prymitive

pewnie ta wersja sterowników ati jest za stara dla jajka 2.6.18, spróbuj najnowszej wersji ati-drivers.

----------

## Mr Adam

tylko że nowsze stery nie obsługują mojej karty...

----------

## Odinist

No to używaj X'owych sterowników, akceleracja 3D z pewnością będzie działać   :Cool: 

----------

## Mr Adam

zabrałem się za instalowanie sterów xorga ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers )

ale po zainstalowaniu ( moduł radeon przy starcie poprawnie się ładuje ) i wklepaniu startx jest błąd: No drivers avalibe

Rozumiem że przeanalizowanie xorg.conf to żmudne zajęcie, ale czy ktoś doświadczony mógłby to zrobić?

xorg.conf

```
 

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   ModelName    "FLATRON 775FT"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode" "8"              # <i>

        Option     "AGPFastWrite" "yes"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip" "on"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        Option     "MetaModes" "1024x768-1280x1024"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel" "on"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"          # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

               Depth           24

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes   "1024x768"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Mon Jan 15 11:10:38 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 14 January 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 15 11:30:49 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 11f6,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 1458,4010 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdd000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe00020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdd00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe00020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdd00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe00020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdd00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## Odinist

Ale chyba nie zmergowałeś jeszcze xf86-video-ati  :Question: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Ale chyba nie zmergowałeś jeszcze xf86-video-ati 

 

Zmergowałem, ale to nic nie dało :-/ Po za tym w howto nie jest nic o tym napisane...

----------

## 13Homer

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> ( moduł radeon przy starcie poprawnie się ładuje )

 

A gdzie Ty to widzisz, że poprawnie się ładuje?

Powinno być coś takiego:

```
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
```

Skonfigurowałeś dobrze make.conf (przede wszystkim VIDEO_CARDS)?

Najlepiej wklej swój make.conf.

----------

## messiahone

Spróbuj tak:

```
nano -w /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
```

i wpisz:

```
#define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.18-gentoo-r6" <- bez zmian, mamy te same jajka:D
```

i

```
#define VM_SHM 0x00000000
```

Powinno działać.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   ( moduł radeon przy starcie poprawnie się ładuje ) 
> 
> A gdzie Ty to widzisz, że poprawnie się ładuje?
> 
> Powinno być coś takiego:
> ...

 

nie robiłem niczego takiego w make.conf, jeżeli bym dodał Video_CARDS to co bym musiał przebudować?

A to że moduł startuje widze przy starcie kernela...

messiahone, z tym rozwiązaniem poczekam

----------

## 13Homer

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> nie robiłem niczego takiego w make.conf, jeżeli bym dodał Video_CARDS to co bym musiał przebudować?

 

To dodaj, nic się pewnie nie stanie. Później emerge -DuNav world i tyle. Może pomoże, a może nie.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   nie robiłem niczego takiego w make.conf, jeżeli bym dodał Video_CARDS to co bym musiał przebudować? 
> 
> To dodaj, nic się pewnie nie stanie. Później emerge -DuNav world i tyle. Może pomoże, a może nie.

 

trochę się zagubiłem przeglądając gentoo wiki

do VIDEO_CARDS="mam dodać radeon i fglrx? czy samoego radeon'a?"

----------

## 13Homer

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> trochę się zagubiłem przeglądając gentoo wiki
> 
> do VIDEO_CARDS="mam dodać radeon i fglrx? czy samoego radeon'a?"

 

radeon

----------

## Mr Adam

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   trochę się zagubiłem przeglądając gentoo wiki
> 
> do VIDEO_CARDS="mam dodać radeon i fglrx? czy samoego radeon'a?" 
> 
> radeon

 

przekompilowałem xorga i mese i nic nie dało

----------

## kwach

U mnie działa i musi działać  :Razz:  (ja mam 9100)

1.

```
 BusID       "PCI:2:0:0" 
```

u mnie to jest zakomentowane

2. Sprawdź jeszcze raz kernel, może spróbuj nowszego/innego (ja mam 2.6.19-ck2)

3. A może zmieniałeś ostatnio na modularne X-y i nie masz driverów do myszy/klawiatury?

Jakbyś chciał, to służę swoimi configami.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *kwach wrote:*   

> U mnie działa i musi działać  (ja mam 9100)
> 
> 1.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1.Może jednak zamieść te configi

2.Jak sprawdzić czy ma sie modularne X'y? Z tego co pamiętam to je emergowałem..

----------

## sne

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> pewnie ta wersja sterowników ati jest za stara dla jajka 2.6.18, spróbuj najnowszej wersji ati-drivers.

 

jak zainstalować sterowniki ati nowsze niż ati-drivers-8.27.10 ?

----------

## prymitive

 *sne wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   pewnie ta wersja sterowników ati jest za stara dla jajka 2.6.18, spróbuj najnowszej wersji ati-drivers. 
> 
> jak zainstalować sterowniki ati nowsze niż ati-drivers-8.27.10 ?

 

dodać wpis:

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86
```

 (bądź ~amd64 jeśli używasz 64 bitów)

do /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## kwach

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.Jak sprawdzić czy ma sie modularne X'y? Z tego co pamiętam to je emergowałem..

 

Jeśli instalowałeś oddzielnie xf86-video-ati to masz modularne.

Sprawdź czy masz w /etc/make.conf wpis o klawiaturz i myszce:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

(pewnie masz, ale można zawsze sprawdzić)

kernel config http://wonknu.webpark.pl/vm/config-2.6.19-ck2

xorg config http://wonknu.webpark.pl/vm/xorg.conf

EDIT:  *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przekompilowałem xorga i mese i nic nie dało

 

ale przekompilowałeś xorg-x11 czy może xorg-server też? (przepraszam za takie głupie pytanie, ale czasem okazuje się że szukamy za głeboko i nie widzimy najprostrzych rozwiązań, bo wydają się zbyt oczywiste  :Wink:  )

----------

## Mr Adam

 *kwach wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   
> 
> 2.Jak sprawdzić czy ma sie modularne X'y? Z tego co pamiętam to je emergowałem.. 
> 
> Jeśli instalowałeś oddzielnie xf86-video-ati to masz modularne.
> ...

 

na ircu mi napisali że od 7 wzwyż xorg jest modularny...

postanowiłem wygenerować xorg.conf od nowa, powstało coś takiego:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   ModelName    "FLATRON 775FT"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

               Depth           24

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes   "1024x768"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode         0666

#EndSection

```

Stery są wykrywane, ale X'ów i tak nie da się uruchomić..

http://pastebin.com/861352 <- logi X'ów - były za duże więc dałem na pastebin

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli instalowałeś oddzielnie xf86-video-ati to masz modularne. 

 

?? wpisałem emerge xf86-video-ati, zemergowało i już - czyli jak bym niemodularne to by się w ogóle nie skompilowało?

----------

## kwach

z Twojego Xorg.log:

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

(...)

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

Wniosek - masz myszke na innym urządzeniu niż /dev/mouse (u mnie jest /dev/input/mouse0 - na PS/2) - popraw w xorg.conf.

A logi dotyczące sterownika radeon wyglądają dobrze, może 'się naprawiło'  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

tak, poprawione i działa

Morał tej bajki jest taki - jak przechodzisz z zamkniętych sterów na otwarte wygeneruj nowy xorg.conf

----------

